# Andersen has knee surgery, should be ready for season



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> DENVER (AP) -- Nuggets forward Chris Andersen recently underwent surgery to fix a partially torn patella tendon in his right knee.
> 
> Andersen, a crowd favorite known as "Birdman," injured his knee last month in Game 2 of a first-round series against the Utah Jazz. He is expected to be fully healed in time for next season.
> 
> The shot-blocking specialist ranked sixth in the league in that category, swatting nearly two shots a contest. He also averaged a career-high 6.4 rebounds.


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/05/27/andersen.surgerya.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This just in. Anderson out for 2010-2011 season due to addiction to prescribed pain medication.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

that sucks. chris andersen is a fun player to watch. i really hope he can somehow find his way back soon. the nuggets need him.


----------

